# Probleme mit dem Mail-Server



## herosalex (2. Sep. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe einen Server mit Ubuntu eingerichtet und ISPconfig3 installiert.Soweit funktioniert auch alles, bis auf den Mail-Server.

Problem:


 kein Login und Abfrage von Mails über Thunderbird und Outlook möglich.
 Server empfangt keine externe Mails. Es kommt nur eine Antowrt-Mail.   Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender
 Über Roundcube können interne Mails ohne Fehlermeldung verschickt werden, aber sie kommen nicht an.
Über Roundcube externe Mails verschicken ist nicht möglich. (Fehlercode 554)

Da ich eine dynamische IP habe, hab ich meinen Server mit einem Smarthost verbunden. 
Anleitung: email-versand_mit_dynamischer_ip [fezzo's howto's]
Was kann ich machen, damit der Mail-Server läuft?


----------



## F4RR3LL (3. Sep. 2012)

Na am besten erstmal die Logfiles kontaktieren.
Ohne deren Inhalt ist weitere Hilfe Glaskugelroulette.
Welches Howto wurde benutzt? Wurden irgendwelche *persönlichen vorlieben* als Abweichung zum Howto verwendet. Wenn welche.

Gruß Sven


----------



## herosalex (3. Sep. 2012)

Zur verwendeten Anleitung, es war die aktuellste die beim Download dabei war. Abweichungen gibt es keine.
/var/log/mail.err


> Sep  2 21:27:58 meinserver pop3d: Maximum connection limit reached for ::ffff:***.***.**.***
> Sep  2 21:27:58 meinserver pop3d: Maximum connection limit reached for ::ffff:***.***.**.***



Log in ISPconfig3 - Mail-Protokoll


> Sep 3 05:10:06 meinserver postfix/smtpd[19847]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
> Sep 3 05:10:06 meinserver postfix/trivial-rewrite[19838]: warning: do not list domain mydomain.de in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
> Sep 3 05:10:06 meinserver postfix/trivial-rewrite[19838]: warning: do not list domain mydomain.de in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
> Sep 3 05:10:06 meinserver postfix/smtpd[19847]: 54D1910011B7: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
> ...


Mir scheint, dass die Domain nicht gelistet ist. Was tun?


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2012)

Das Problem ist dass Du eine Domain die für den emailempfang verwendet werden soll als mydestination in postfix main.cf eingertragen hast was dazu führt das Postfix die Emails nicht mehr zustellen kann. Editier die main.cf und trage dort eine subdomain ein wie z.b. server1.mydomain.tld und starte postfix neu.


----------



## herosalex (3. Sep. 2012)

Da ich meinen Server zerschossen habe, hab ich ihn neu aufgesetzt. 
Habe deinen Rat befolgt, jetzt funktioniert es teilweise besser.

aktuelle Fehler:
    kein Login und Abfrage von Mails über Thunderbird und Outlook möglich.
    Über Roundcube externe Mails verschicken ist nicht möglich. (Fehlercode 554)


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2012)

Welche Fehlermeldungen erhältst Du im Log?

Und welch Anleitung hast Du verwendet? Alle aktuellen Anleitungen sind auf ispconfig.org bzw. ispconfig.de verlinkt, anleitungen im ispconfig tar.gz können veraltet sein, die würde ich nicht verwenden.


----------



## herosalex (3. Sep. 2012)

Mail-Error - Log 


> Sep 3 15:36:00 meinserver pop3d: Maximum connection limit reached for ::ffff:***.***.**.***


Mail - Log


> 15:59:52 meinserver imapd: LOGIN, user=ich@meindomay.de, ip=[::ffff:***.***.**.***], port=[55093], protocol=IMAP
> Sep 3 15:59:52 meinserver imapd: LOGOUT, user=ich@meindomay.de, ip=[::ffff:***.***.**.***], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=40, sent=155, time=0
> Sep 3 15:59:53 meinserver imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:***.***.**.***]
> Sep 3 15:59:53 meinserver imapd: LOGIN, user=ich@meindomay.de, ip=[::ffff:***.***.**.***], port=[55095], protocol=IMAP
> ...


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2012)

Zu den mailclinets: Da der Imap Login per webmail laut Log funktioniert,liegtw ahrscheinlich ein konfigurationsproblem in outlook bzw. Thunderbird zu. Die clients neigen gerne mal dazu den usernamen zu zerstückeln. Der username ist die komplette emailadresse und nicht nur der teil vor dem @. Versuche auch mal die IP des Servers als imap und smtp server zu nehmen um dns Probleme auszuschließen und scahlte ssl imclient aus.

Zum externen versenden: Laut Log hat arcord die email angenommen:

Sep 3 16:10:10 meinserver postfix/smtp[19298]: 801A740FD9: to=, relay=mail.arcor.de[***.***.**.***]:25, delay=0.3, delays=0.01/0.02/0.14/0.14, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 6A609270C8)


----------



## herosalex (3. Sep. 2012)

Bis auf den Mailversand über Roundcube läuft alles.
Laut Roundcube ist kein Versand möglich, da kein Empfänger gesetzt werden könnte.
SMTP Fehler (554)


----------



## Till (3. Sep. 2012)

Schau bitte mal ins mail.log welcher Fehler genau zu der Fehlermeldung in roundcube dazugehört,also welche meldungen neu im log auftachen wenn Du den fehler erhältst.


----------



## herosalex (3. Sep. 2012)

> Sep 3 21:45:49 pcname postfix/cleanup[1957]: A81F240FBF:  message-id=<20120903193813.A093141759@pcname.fritz.box>
> Sep 3  21:45:49 pcname postfix/qmgr[1923]: A81F240FBF:  from=, size=992, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> Sep 3  21:45:49 pcname amavis[1311]: (01311-01) Passed CLEAN,  -> , Message-ID:  <20120903193813.A093141759@pcname.fritz.box>, mail_id: m-rERhB-A2sv,  Hits: -0.001, size: 527, queued_as: A81F240FBF, 1265 ms
> Sep 3 21:45:49 pcname postfix/smtp[1936]: A093141759: to=,  orig_to=, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=456,  delays=455/0.04/0.01/1.3, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from  MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as A81F240FBF)
> Sep 3 21:45:49 pcname postfix/qmgr[1923]: A093141759: removed


Zeitgleich beim verschicken der Mail mit Roundcube, Fehlercode 554.


----------



## Till (4. Sep. 2012)

Das ist soweit ok Wie hast Du denn die Absender und empfängeradresse eingetragen, enthalten die Anführungszeichen?

#1488040 (Error SMTP: [554] 5.5.1 Error: no valid recipients)


----------



## herosalex (6. Sep. 2012)

Der Absender ist von Roundcube vorgegeben und den Empfänger habe ich manuell ohne Anführungszeichen eingegeben. Mit Anführungszeichen kann ich keinen Empfänger angeben.


----------

